# Bump skiing pants



## powhunter (Feb 10, 2009)

Just scored these off of e-bay....now ill really be able to rip


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice!  Every time I look I come up with nothing... Which is ok since I suck anyway...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nice!  Every time I look I come up with nothing... Which is ok since I suck anyway...



Hmmmm.....are bump ski paints a requirement for being in the C.L.I.T.S.? I'm a little unclear on that.

1.	Bump skis
2.	Yearly pilgrimage to MRV
3.	Mountain Bike
4.	Every turn must be on video or it didn’t happen

I feel like I'm leaving something out. :???:


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Hmmmm.....are bump ski paints a requirement for being in the C.L.I.T.S.? I'm a little unclear on that.
> 
> 1.	Bump skis
> 2.	Yearly pilgrimage to MRV
> ...



Come on. It's not my fault everyone wants to be like me.

Oh, and just wait for the video we put together tomorrow. If you couldn't guess it's going to be of some bump skiing at Sundown. Are you excited?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Come on. It's not my fault everyone wants to be like me.








*Greg at a summer C.L.I.T.S. meeting at Sundown.*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 10, 2009)

I really want pants with kneepads for when I meet the clits.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I really want pants with kneepads for when I meet the clits.



POTD!


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2009)

I found some sick bump skiing pants:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> I found some sick bump skiing pants:



:lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> I found some sick bump skiing pants:



where are the patches??????


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Hmmmm.....are bump ski paints a requirement for being in the C.L.I.T.S.? I'm a little unclear on that.



Nope they're not a requirement.  As a matter of fact Greg almost never even wears his anyway.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nope they're not a requirement.  As a matter of fact Greg almost never even wears his anyway.



he wears them at home when he is cutting up sundown footage while drinking water glasses filled with vodka.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I really want pants with kneepads for when I meet the clits.


 
You do realize C.L.I.T.S is an acronym! Although that might get your first visit off to a good start! :grin:


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 10, 2009)

listen - I don't want to jump the gun here, but they'may be a mutually agreeable situation I could foster..

The daughter if a retailer at K is able to punch snap fitting into normal ski pants and then users can snap on patches at will.  I talked to her Dad who said she might be willing to do it for customers.  Lemme talk to him again and see if this might be a thriving business for him...

I'll get back to ya as soon as I hear...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> 1.	Bump skis *I don't own bump skis*
> 2.	Yearly pilgrimage to MRV *Never been to MRG*
> 3.	Mountain Bike *Check*
> 4.	Every turn must be on video or it didn’t happen *My runs typically get cut from the video*
> ...



I guess I'm not officially a C.L.I.T. yet...  Please Lord, help me become a C.L.I.T. and keep me from being an A.N.U.S.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I guess I'm not officially a C.L.I.T. yet...  Please Lord, help me become a C.L.I.T. and keep me from being an A.N.U.S.




God how I love being a CLIT...

For that matter - how I love being up close and personal with a CLIT...

You guys just give me so many warm and fuzzies...

Thank the lord...


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> he wears them at home when he is cutting up sundown footage while drinking water glasses filled with vodka.



Ha! I do like my vodka. Cranberry is only for color. :lol:



Grassi21 said:


> I guess I'm not officially a C.L.I.T. yet....



Not true. You highlighted the first Sundown vid of the season including the rad effin thumbail:



Wait until tomorrow. I will document your bump skiing prowess significantly. You need to find some Adidas wind pants with houndstooth pattern. That would be uber rad.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ha! I do like my vodka. Cranberry is only for color. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When the houndstooth pants fall apart I will cut out 2 squares to sew on my new pants.  It will be rad.

PS - Doesn't Pat look like Cyclops from the X-Men?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2009)

grassi21 said:


> ps - doesn't pat look like cyclops from the x-men?



YES! :lol:


----------



## powbmps (Feb 10, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Just scored these off of e-bay....now ill really be able to rip



How come I can't see anything?  I've got a mogul pant fetish, let me see 'em!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2009)

powbmps said:


> How come I can't see anything?  I've got a mogul pant fetish, let me see 'em!



I see them, maybe you're blind?


----------



## powbmps (Feb 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I see them, maybe you're blind?



That's odd.  I don't even see a red x or anything.  What else have I been missing out on all this time?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2009)

powbmps said:


> How come I can't see anything?  I've got a mogul pant fetish, let me see 'em!



blank for me too


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2009)

Really?  They're hosted on AZ. 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/powhunter-albums-lob-picture205-mogul-skiing-pants.jpg


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Really?  They're hosted on AZ.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/powhunter-albums-lob-picture205-mogul-skiing-pants.jpg



Ah, I see why; they're posted into an album in his profile, which is set to private.  That means that only his contacts (friends) and moderators can see it.  Since I'm both of those and you two are neither I can see the pic and you can't.  I _could_ change his album to public, but that wouldn't be right without asking permission.  I can, however, upload it to a public area:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Ah, I see why; they're posted into an album in his profile, which is set to private.  That means that only his contacts (friends) and moderators can see it.  Since I'm both of those and you two are neither I can see the pic and you can't.  I _could_ change his album to public, but that wouldn't be right without asking permission.  I can, however, upload it to a public area:



Sweet


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Ah, I see why; they're posted into an album in his profile, which is set to private.  That means that only his contacts (friends) and moderators can see it.  Since I'm both of those and you two are neither I can see the pic and you can't.


  i sent him a friend request so i can see his private pix.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Sweet



i don't have the balls to wear something like that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i don't have the balls to wear something like that.



if i skied bumps like steve o i would wear them.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> if i skied bumps like steve o i would wear them.



+1.

you have to walk the walk if you want to wear the pants.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 10, 2009)

Niiiiice!

That's Evel Knievel steeze right there.

You need some gloves like the Hammer.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i sent him a friend request so i can see his private pix.



Hope your not in a hurry, I sent him a friend request during bike season and I just click befriend powhunter again and it says "your friendship with powhunter is already pending". The odd thing is that there is a "+" next to his name on the active user list.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2009)

jeff you should ski some bumps tomorrow afternoon.  should be soft and forgiving.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> jeff you should ski some bumps tomorrow afternoon.  should be soft and forgiving.



Thinking about it. Almost went today since I was home by 3.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> The odd thing is that there is a "+" next to his name on the active user list.



The "+" means that he's in your contacts list, which probably automatically happened when you sent the friend request.  The contacts list and friends list are closely related, but someone does not need to be your friend to be in your contacts list.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> +1.
> 
> you have to walk the walk if you want to wear the pants.



Definitely true; I couldn't pull them off, that's for sure.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Definitely true; I couldn't pull them off, that's for sure.



You want to pull of steveo's pants???? :blink:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> You want to pull of steveo's pants???? :blink:



:lol:  Nice one!


----------



## mondeo (Feb 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Ah, I see why; they're posted into an album in his profile, which is set to private.  That means that only his contacts (friends) and moderators can see it.  Since I'm both of those and you two are neither I can see the pic and you can't.  I _could_ change his album to public, but that wouldn't be right without asking permission.  I can, however, upload it to a public area:


Phew. I was getting scared that they were the Emperor's New Bump Skiing Pants. Don't wanna have any of that at Sundown.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i sent him a friend request so i can see his private pix.





gmcunni said:


> +1.
> 
> you have to walk the walk if you want to wear the pants.



Gary - with your tight stance, you could *totally *pull it of. I very rarely see you break your stance. Me on the other hand - no effin way. I don't rock the knee flags full time; just for comps and even then it's probably more detrimental than helpful. :lol:



powbmps said:


> Niiiiice!
> 
> That's Evel Knievel steeze right there.
> 
> You need some gloves like the Hammer.



That's a friggin' hilarious post. :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Feb 11, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> if i skied bumps like steve o i would wear them.




Thanks!  But when i wear them Ill be skiing the exhibition bumps exclusively...Also I would look cool partying at the BMMC!!

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Feb 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Hope your not in a hurry, I sent him a friend request during bike season and I just click befriend powhunter again and it says "your friendship with powhunter is already pending". The odd thing is that there is a "+" next to his name on the active user list.



should have a decision by the end of the week bro!!

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Feb 11, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Hmmmm.....are bump ski paints a requirement for being in the C.L.I.T.S.? I'm a little unclear on that.



the only requirement for hanging out with us is to not be a douchebag who specializes in douchebaggery.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> the only requirement for hanging out with us is to not be a douchebag who specializes in douchebaggery.



:lol:


----------



## powbmps (Feb 12, 2009)

I was getting heckled by 10 year olds yesterday.  "Hey, nice pants old man!".  

Well....they didn't actually call me old.  

Then I rode the lift with some guy who asked me if I went to UMass because they were the school colors.  Yeah dude, these are from my UMass marching band days .


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay. Who's rad enough to sport these steezy pants?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mens-L-Ski-Pant...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

:lol:


----------



## mondeo (Feb 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Okay. Who's rad enough to sport these steezy pants?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mens-L-Ski-Pant...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> :lol:


 
Gah, no Ebay access at work.

I'm thinking about getting a better pair of day to day pants and turning my current ones into bump pants, though. Working on designs.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Gah, no Ebay access at work.



See if this works, the pictures aren't hosted on eBay:
http://www.queencitytrader.com/images/Feb/1-10/06/01/0206_1_243.jpg


----------



## powhunter (Feb 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Okay. Who's rad enough to sport these steezy pants?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mens-L-Ski-Pant...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> :lol:




might buy em for 2 knees

steveo


----------



## powbmps (Feb 13, 2009)

Powhunter are you bidding against me?  Or is that 2knees?

Those are awesome, but I have the feeling they may go a little too high.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2009)

wtf is on the knees?  those look like valentines hearts.

i'm sticking with my current collection of mogul pants thank you.


steve, have you worn the captain america pants yet?


----------



## powhunter (Feb 13, 2009)

hope to have em in a few days...gonna get one of those uncle sam hats to steeze with it


----------



## powbmps (Feb 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> wtf is on the knees?  those look like valentines hearts.
> 
> i'm sticking with my current collection of mogul pants thank you.
> 
> ...



Dude, those are a manly pair of pants right there.  Sack up!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Dude, those are a manly pair of pants right there.  Sack up!



my wife keeps my sack in a pickle jar.

i'll ask her if i can take it out tonight.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Gah, no Ebay access at work.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a better pair of day to day pants and turning my current ones into bump pants, though. Working on designs.



Mondeo - How about these?


----------



## powbmps (Feb 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> my wife keeps my sack in a pickle jar.
> 
> i'll ask her if i can take it out tonight.



Odd.........my wife keeps my pickle in a sack.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 13, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Odd.........my wife keeps my pickle in a sack.



Can I quote myself for extreme gayness?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Can I quote myself for extreme gayness?



you're gayer then a bag of dicks.............


----------



## powhunter (Feb 16, 2009)

These are on e-bay right now


http://cgi.ebay.com/SMS-Ski-Pants-M...|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

Those have 2knees written all over them... :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Feb 16, 2009)

funny yesterday...he was painting in the morning and had paint all over his wind pants..

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2009)

cant view ebay at work although i'm sure they are hideous if you pointing them in my direction.


i took it to a new level yesterday.  When steve called and asked when i was leaving i was still in my painting wind pants.  i didnt change.  there were paint stains all over my pants.  my jacket had big ole brown stains on it from being in my trunk for a week. 

i looked like a mess.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

powhunter said:


> funny yesterday...he was painting in the morning and had paint all over his wind pants..
> 
> steveo



:lol: Next thing will be him conveniently kneeling in a tray of paint. By "accident" of course.... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> cant view ebay at work although i'm sure they are hideous if you pointing them in my direction.



Pretty rad actually:







You could pull that off.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 16, 2009)

better bid on em bro...mondeos looking too

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2009)

I actually like them.  If they were cheaper and I thought they'd fit me I'd consider picking them up for myself.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 16, 2009)

Those are nice, but......$99 _is_ a bit steep for 10 year old pants, "vintage" or not.


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> i took it to a new level yesterday.  When steve called and asked when i was leaving i was still in my painting wind pants.  i didnt change.  there were paint stains all over my pants.  my jacket had big ole brown stains on it from being in my trunk for a week.
> 
> i looked like a mess.


I thought it was funny when I read the comparison the other day of you to the hobo of the skiing world. This just seals the deal! :lol:


----------



## powbmps (Feb 16, 2009)

2knees - You and me man, lets tear this sh*t up!  I already scored the Fate pants on ebay.  Now it's your turn.


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2009)

powbmps said:


> 2knees - You and me man, lets tear this sh*t up!  I already scored the Fate pants on ebay.  Now it's your turn.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks! I needed that!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2009)

fine but i get to be Ponch.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2009)

btw, here's my collection of bump pants.






I havent busted out the lemon yellow ones yet.....  thinkin the gunny comp.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey there.......nice pant quiver!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> btw, here's my collection of bump pants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ones with the paint splatter are rad!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Hey there.......nice pant quiver!



That's just disturbing..


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 18, 2009)

I saw these on Chainlove...  although they are for MTB they would match Steve O's pants perfectly...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I saw these on Chainlove...  although they are for MTB they would match Steve O's pants perfectly...



Could of just bought these yesterday:lol:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/49475-kombi-captain-freedom-glove-mens.html


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Could of just bought these yesterday:lol:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/49475-kombi-captain-freedom-glove-mens.html



wow, those are ill.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Pretty rad actually:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



someone bought em for  $202.00  kinda steep for used pants,


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2009)

powhunter said:


> someone bought em for  $202.00  kinda steep for used pants,



No kidding!


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

Kinda gross for used pants that somebody would want them that badly.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

there's a market niche someone needs to take advantage of here...  Wish I could...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> there's a market niche someone needs to take advantage of here...  Wish I could...



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Kinda gross for used pants that somebody would want them that badly.



2knees get ready to bust my lax player balls...

my HS lax program is one of the most well known in the country.  when we used to go to lacrosse camps in Jr high and HS we would be able to sell our used lax shorts for upwards of $80.  they used to be around $20 or so back then.


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

Grassi, that's really gross. uke:

I mean, I know there are guys out there who are into sniffing panties and such. But used shorts being a hot commodity? Yuck!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Grassi, that's really gross. uke:
> 
> I mean, I know there are guys out there who are into sniffing panties and such. But used shorts being a hot commodity? Yuck!



i agree.  but what did we care?  we were in 8th grade and some dope was willing to give us 80 beans for used lax shorts.


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

Was he in the locker room with binoculars, too?


----------



## powhunter (Feb 27, 2009)

another pair on e-bay....new navy/white  large...cmon mondeo ya know ya want them


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2009)

These are even better:
http://indigoblue.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=621075


----------



## mondeo (Feb 28, 2009)

powhunter said:


> another pair on e-bay....new navy/white  large...cmon mondeo ya know ya want them



We'll see how this goes. It's a buy it now for $180, may have to go that route.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 1, 2009)

mondeo said:


> We'll see how this goes. It's a buy it now for $180, may have to go that route.



wow $180 for those..wow


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2009)

What would be a good source for new bump pants?  Is there one? $180 for used seems a bit ridiculous no matter how radical they might be.  No desire to buy any, just curious seeing such high prices for used.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> What would be a good source for new bump pants?  Is there one? $180 for used seems a bit ridiculous no matter how radical they might be.  No desire to buy any, just curious seeing such high prices for used.


A good source for new bump pants would be to buy some regular ski pants and sew patches on. To my knowledge, no one is making bump pants anymore.

These ones are supposedly new.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 4, 2009)

Gah, got to Sundown a few minutes too late to boot up my laptop and ensure the purchase.

However,





Same guy as the other ones. Unfortunate thing is I won't be able to get them in time for Sugarbush, but should be able to pick 'em up before Sundown. If I decide they're acceptable, not sure if I like the orange or not.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 5, 2009)

Pick one of these up from backcountry.com and you'll be stylin' (they say it is more of a pumpkin orange than the picture shows):


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 5, 2009)

Where is the best place to change into your tree skiing pants or groomed cruiser pants? Inquiring minds want to know? :wink:


----------



## powhunter (Mar 5, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Gah, got to Sundown a few minutes too late to boot up my laptop and ensure the purchase.
> 
> However,
> 
> ...



where did you score those?? 

steveo


----------



## mondeo (Mar 5, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Where is the best place to change into your tree skiing pants or groomed cruiser pants? Inquiring minds want to know? :wink:


Tree pants, I think that's obvious. The trees.

Groomed cruiser pants? Best place to change into those is the nursing home. Along with your diaper.


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Gah, got to Sundown a few minutes too late to boot up my laptop and ensure the purchase.
> 
> However,
> 
> ...



I think the color is rad, but I like orange....


----------



## Madroch (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll ask the dumb question:dunce:-- and I apologize if its answered in the thread and I missed it-- what makes patches or knee pads important for bump skiing other than "steaziness".  Flame away..... but I simply must know...perhaps my bump struggles are due to my patchless pants :wink:?  I thought I had narrowed the issues to either skis or bindings (having purchased both new short poles and better fitting boots this year).  If I need new pants too, I will definitely have to get a better deal on Greg's cabrawlers....


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I'll ask the dumb question:dunce:-- and I apologize if its answered in the thread and I missed it-- what makes patches or knee pads important for bump skiing other than "steaziness".  Flame away..... but I simply must know...perhaps my bump struggles are due to my patchless pants :wink:?  I thought I had narrowed the issues to either skis or bindings (having purchased both new short poles and better fitting boots this year).  If I need new pants too, I will definitely have to get a better deal on Greg's cabrawlers....



I believe it helps observe/grade a bump skier's turns.  I think the patches make the motion of the turn stand out more.


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I'll ask the dumb question:dunce:-- and I apologize if its answered in the thread and I missed it-- what makes patches or knee pads important for bump skiing other than "steaziness".  Flame away..... but I simply must know...perhaps my bump struggles are due to my patchless pants :wink:?  I thought I had narrowed the issues to either skis or bindings (having purchased both new short poles and better fitting boots this year).  If I need new pants too, I will definitely have to get a better deal on Greg's cabrawlers....



Looking steezy is for park rats. Mogul pants make bump skiers look RADICAL. You have a lot to learn...


----------



## powbmps (Mar 5, 2009)

Something to do with making the knees (and their movements) more visible to the judges.

Also adds a little extra durability for working around the house.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 5, 2009)

its really for the judges benefit if you're competing.  If you're not competing, its simply for Steeeeeze!!!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 5, 2009)

Live and learn.. thanks!  Actually makes sense, I guess... I'll stick with my pants and hope the "blur" fools em...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2009)

here is an example where knee patches show the judges the quality of your turns:






:flame::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 5, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I'll ask the dumb question:dunce:-- and I apologize if its answered in the thread and I missed it-- what makes patches or knee pads important for bump skiing other than "steaziness". Flame away..... but I simply must know...perhaps my bump struggles are due to my patchless pants :wink:? I thought I had narrowed the issues to either skis or bindings (having purchased both new short poles and better fitting boots this year). If I need new pants too, I will definitely have to get a better deal on Greg's cabrawlers....


It's a visual cue to help analyze the quality of turns. With solid color pants, you can be bringing your knees up to your waist and it won't necessarily look like you're absorbing. Put a different color on the knees (actually, top half of the shin,) and the relative motion between the knees and upper body becomes much more apparent. The other thing it helps is to identify is how tight the stance is. There's probably a few more things, but basically it's to help judge turns.

One of the reasons I want them is because I spend a good amount of time watching any video of me that gets posted here trying to pick apart my turns. If my feet and skis are hidden behind bumps, it's hard to tell if I'm using A&E or just turning. The pants would help that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> here is an example where knee patches show the judges the quality of your turns:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why does he have his bib # all the way up on his thigh....  its not a garter for pete's sake...


----------



## mondeo (Mar 5, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> here is an example where knee patches show the judges the quality of your turns:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like this answer best.


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2009)

Stills can be so cruel. I just got owned. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> here is an example where knee patches show the judges the quality of your turns:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i've heard of an iron cross, hell i've even thrown a few, but i've never heard of the iron cross TURN.


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2009)

I got no good defense for that gaperific display. Keep it coming. It's well deserved...  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> why does he have his bib # all the way up on his thigh....  its not a garter for pete's sake...



Hmm. Actually, if I'm not mistaken I think that whole display (tag up on the thigh, pizza wedge goose stompin' turn) is known as _*"The Grassi"*_:






I need to pick up some baggy houndstooth pants to complete the look. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2009)

mondeo said:


> One of the reasons I want them is because I spend a good amount of time watching any video of me that gets posted here trying to pick apart my turns. If my feet and skis are hidden behind bumps, it's hard to tell if I'm using A&E or just turning. The pants would help that.



thats a load of crap.  you want them cause you think they make you look super dope.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hmm. Actually, if I'm not mistaken I think that whole display (tag up on the thigh, pizza wedge goose stompin' turn) is known as _*"The Grassi"*_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh.  I can take my lumps man.  I also just realized how crappy those goggles look...


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Ugh.  I can take my lumps man.  I also just realized how crappy those goggles look...



Goggles are the least of your worry. :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hmm. Actually, if I'm not mistaken I think that whole display (tag up on the thigh, pizza wedge goose stompin' turn) is known as _*"The Grassi"*_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another thing to note is that my muscular thighs broke the red string used to tie the bib on.  I think Greg's kept slipping down his puny chicken legs.  ;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Goggles are the least of your worry. :razz:



Stills do suck...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2009)

i still like this one.

It looks like he's trying to blow himself.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2009)

Greg said:


>




sick bro.  just a filthy sick pizza wedge.  

you think you could teach my 3 year old that move?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

2knees said:


> i still like this one.
> 
> It looks like he's trying to blow himself.



looks more like he is hovering over a nasty gas station toilet while he drops a deuce...


----------



## mondeo (Mar 5, 2009)

mondeo said:


> *One* of the reasons I want them is because I spend a good amount of time watching any video of me that gets posted here trying to pick apart my turns. If my feet and skis are hidden behind bumps, it's hard to tell if I'm using A&E or just turning. The pants would help that.


 


2knees said:


> thats a load of crap. you want them cause you think they make you look super dope.


This thread was about reasons other than steeze. Obviously, steeze is the top of the list. :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> here is an example where knee patches show the judges the quality of your turns:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know Greg, they do offer surgery for knock knees


or were you just scared?  :???:


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2009)

2knees said:


> i still like this one.
> 
> It looks like he's trying to blow himself.



You really can't blame him. He's just trying his best to achieve your level of bump skiing prowess:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> You really can't blame him. He's just trying his best to achieve your level of bump skiing prowess:




no vimeo at work.  is that this years crash???  or did you cook up something new for me......


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2009)

2knees said:


> no vimeo at work.  is that this years crash???  or did you cook up something new for me......



Nah. Nothing new. Just a recap of your last two radical displays. Can't wait to see your crash in 2 weeks.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nah. Nothing new. Just a recap of your last two radical displays. Can't wait to see your crash in 2 weeks.




and that's the irony of your insult.

you'll have a great view, actually all of you will have a great view, cause by the time i crash, you'll all have long been eliminated.......

now thats how you flame people.  spray them ALL with bullets.........:lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 5, 2009)

:lol: And you wonder why I'm hesitant to ski bumps with you guys.  I'd be great material for your flaming.


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: And you wonder why I'm hesitant to ski bumps with you guys.  I'd be great material for your flaming.



It's all in good fun. And nobody is immune.


----------



## severine (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey I did actually try... just waited til most backs were turned or you guys skied off. 

My parents know nothing about skiing, having never gone, but even they think it's hysterical about how I literally ate snow trying the Nor'Easter bumps earlier this season. 

Back on topic... when will we be seeing these pants? Maybe Jonny can set up a shop of custom-made bump pants for you guys; he seems to have a knack for it. :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 5, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: And you wonder why I'm hesitant to ski bumps with you guys.  I'd be great material for your flaming.



OMG - wait till you see me ski bumps.  I am the spazinator...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 5, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: And you wonder why I'm hesitant to ski bumps with you guys.  I'd be great material for your flaming.



Now it's easy, you just go into the bumps when there is no camera, if they are recording you go down the groomed side of Gunny!


----------



## severine (Mar 5, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Now it's easy, you just go into the bumps when there is no camera, if they are recording you go down the groomed side of Gunny!


That's the plan!  And skiing at the same time as someone else so they'll have to choose who to tape.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 5, 2009)

Found these....When I compress during the Gunny Comp the Judges will see that the dice on the hips overlap those on the knees...


----------



## Madroch (Mar 5, 2009)

If I am really ripping-- the dice on the chest will be between those on the knees!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 5, 2009)

YEAH BABY!!!!!! THOSE PATCHES RAWK!!!!!  MAD STEEZY!!!  thanks for sharing....


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Found these....When I compress during the Gunny Comp the Judges will see that the dice on the hips overlap those on the knees...



You're not man enough to really wear that. :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're not man enough to really wear that. :lol:



Too true...plus, that outfit is sold.... Did someone else on here grab it?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 11, 2009)

Coming soon to a feeder hill near you:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Coming soon to a feeder hill near you:



:beer::beer:


----------

